# Vancouver Aquarium



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Heres just some pictures that I took in the summer. Hope you guys enjoy them 


IMG_0364 by BlurryRN, on Flickr


IMG_0398 by BlurryRN, on Flickr


IMG_0514 by BlurryRN, on Flickr


IMG_0448 by BlurryRN, on Flickr


IMG_0446 by BlurryRN, on Flickr


IMG_0409 by BlurryRN, on Flickr

The rest of the pictures : Aquarium - a set on Flickr


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Ooo, I like the Sturgeon one  Love the lighting.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the comment guys


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I love how the jellyfish one looks like an abstract art piece! Thanks for sharing


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Yeah there was a lot of pretty cool jelly fish in the summer


----------



## shrimpman2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice pix. I can stand in front of those jellyfish tanks for a long time. They are lovely.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

blurry, these pictures are amazing! (and not blurry at all... ok, ok, lame joke  ). I love the yellow fish one!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Looking at these pictures make me want to go back again....


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Jellyfish are cool looking, thanks for sharing!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, the jellyfish pic is great. My wife & daughters also love the jellyfish tanks the best.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like that alligator could use a little exercise, or perhaps he just ate the last guy that tried to take his picture????


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I went a few weeks ago and wow has it changed! I hadn't been in a few years and the entire layout seems to have changed, with lots more cool tanks. It was a lot of fun and felt like I was a kid again lol


----------

